
The chip card transition in the US has been a disaster - Doubleguitars
http://qz.com/717876/the-chip-card-transition-in-the-us-has-been-a-disaster/
======
dudul
Much longer than swiping ? Is this for real ? I've been using a chip for
almost a year, and it's not long at all. Hardly more than a few seconds.

~~~
jrnichols
in my experience, yes, it's for real. Swiping takes less than a second. The
card takes 20-30 seconds easily.

Apple Pay is lightning fast, but a lot of point of sale units have NFC
disabled, which is just silly. Then there are others that actually take Apple
Pay and don't even know it. Whataburger is a good example.

